# Bangkok



## exco (Aug 3, 2008)

Which resort has better rooms and location?
1. The Elegance Suite 
2. Grand Tower Inn 

RCI directory lists 2 Grand Tower Inn.  What is the difference between:
PLG at Grand Tower Inn (#6428)
Grand Tower Inn (#6305)

Thanks!


----------



## beanb41 (Aug 3, 2008)

My understanding is that both Grand Tower resorts are in the same building. THis is not an uncommon occurrence as different developers originally may have sold off a number of units as time share and then each timeshare body corporate affiliates it to RCI, II or whoever. There was a development built on the Gold Coast of Australia some years ago as a private development but parcels of the complex were sold off as 3 different timeshare cimplexes within the main resort. Unfortunealtey the quality of the timeshare units has not kept pace with the standard of the private units. Whether this is the case in Bangkok I have no idea.


----------



## DerekS (Sep 18, 2008)

Both of these also operate as hotels. We were offered both by RCI. Try Googling them for hotel reviews and you will see why we turned them both down. We were then offered the Tai Pan which we accepted and stayed a week in in may. I am happy to reccommend it.
Derek


----------



## oysterfiend (Sep 27, 2008)

I gave my mum and sister a week at Taipan Hotel- Bankok
It was close to transport etc
It cost me 25,000 RCI points 
The were both very happy with the Tai Pan hotel as well


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 12, 2008)

DAE also often has availibility in Bangkok, which gives you a lower exchange fee and no guest certificate fee.


----------



## exco (Nov 27, 2008)

*Thailand Riots*

We will be traveling to Bangkok, Thailand I Jan. 09.  There are riots in Thailand recently.  Should I cancel the trip?  If not, what would be the best way to get around Bangkok - Taxi, or Subway?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CarolF (Nov 27, 2008)

exco said:


> We will be traveling to Bangkok, Thailand I Jan. 09.  There are riots in Thailand recently.  Should I cancel the trip?  If not, what would be the best way to get around Bangkok - Taxi, or Subway?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Check out the political situation closer to the date.  I wouldn't cancel yet, but that's me.  As far as transport goes, use every form of transport you can, subway, taxi, bus, motorbike, tuk tuk, its all part of the experience.  There are often traffic jams in Bangkok so taxis and buses can get stuck for a long time.


----------



## beanb41 (Nov 28, 2008)

exco said:


> We will be traveling to Bangkok, Thailand I Jan. 09.  There are riots in Thailand recently.  Should I cancel the trip?  If not, what would be the best way to get around Bangkok - Taxi, or Subway?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I wouldnt be cancelling any trips to Thailand especially for a trip in January. Because Thailand is a very popular tourist destination for those of us in NZ and Australia the current upheaval is covered in great detail in our news bulletins. Overthrowing the govt is not new in Thailand it occurs on a not unfrequent basis. If you are Prime Minister and are are slightly unpopular with the masses dont leave town. The last two were overthrown whilst out of the country. The Military tried a coup once and found out they didnt like being the govt and gave it back to the people. They are however very influential in providing stable govt.
The current upheaval will sort itself out in the coming days and it should be noted the chaos at the airports is not directed at tourists, they are just the means to an end.
The taking over of Bankok's two airports is a novel way of ensuring maximum publicity to their cause and there does not appear any urgency on the part of the authorities both civil and military to bring it to a close, so it may be fair to assume that the Prime Minister's days are numbered.
If closer to you deparure time the Bangkok airports are still closed look for an alternate airport eg Phuket to arrive in Thailand, but dont cancel your holiday you will regret it if you did.
Taxis, subway, the skyway and TuK tuk's are all good ways to get around. Check out www.tripadvisor.com and go to the Bangkok forum and you will find out much of what you want to know about the highs, lows and how to best get around this fabulous city.


----------



## andypoole (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for those reassuring words as we're due there Jan 3rd. I will watch with interest!


----------



## beanb41 (Nov 30, 2008)

Andypoole i assume that you will be flying into Phuket, hence you should ghave "no" problems. The NZ and Australian Govts are today looking at putting on special flights to Phuket to get Kiwis and Aussies out of Thailand. The situation may worsen later today when pro govt protesters are due to clash wth those at the airports.
For those wanting yuptodate info go to www.tripadvisor.com and log into the Bangkok forum. The contributors to this forum are very good and are up with the play


----------



## andypoole (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks beanb41 but unfortunately we're flying into Bangkok with EVA Air then onto Phuket and then the reverse on our return.


----------



## beanb41 (Dec 1, 2008)

The latest news we have about the crisis is that the trouble is expected to escalate over the coming days and with a few exceptions air transport out of Bangkok is at a standstill. For tourists in our part of the world Thai airways have started a one flight a day from Bangkok to Sydney Australia. The flight is leaving from a secondary airport.
From what we can ascertain there does not appear to be any urgency on the part of the authorities to bring this matter to a conclusion. This is not uncommon in Thai politics as one never knows which govt agency is the popular flavour of the month. Whilst politicians and the military be held in some contempt the common thread is the Thai love for their monarchy. Unfortunately the King doesnt appear to get involved in these type of disputes. We wait and see.


----------



## beanb41 (Dec 1, 2008)

Further updates out of Thailand today is that this problem at the airport is going to continue for at least the next couple of weeks. Frustration is is being experienced by a number of govts around the world at the lack of action by both the Thai authorities and Thai airways is getting their nationals out of Thailand. Alternate international airports at Koh Samui and Phuket are still open and the recommendation from a NZ travel expert in Thailand is that one should try and get their international flights to Thailand if they are still keen on going rerouted through either of these airports. Koh samui has flights to Hong Kong and Phuket has flights to Singapore.
It appears to be getting worse not better.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Dec 1, 2008)

We are also watching with interest as we lived in Chiang Mai for 3 years leaving last Feb.  We have good friends there and all news seems to be that other than disruption of tourist travel in BKK things are near normal.  As noted before changing the government by Coup is not out of the ordinary in Thailand.

We heard that there are also flights in and out of CM so if you are headed up north that might be an option. I knwo while we were there you could get direct flights to Singapore, Laos, Korea, Hong Kong and a few other locations.

Don't scrap your trip and when you get there enjoy the life.  Wish I were there now even with the unrest.

Abaco-Bob


----------



## andypoole (Dec 2, 2008)

The BBC are reporting that the protesters have called off the blockading of the airports, allowing normal traffic to resume. Let's hope that holds!


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

News out of Thailand today says the PM resigned. Things should be back to normal within a week or so, maybe sooner as the King's birthday is on the 5th and no one will mar that day.


----------



## beanb41 (Dec 2, 2008)

The Thai Constitutional Court has declared that there was voter fraud at last years elections and the current Prime Minister has been banned from politics for 5 years. The protesters are now starting to lift their blockade of the two airports in Bangkok but it is expected that pplanes wont be flying again from the new International airport until 15th December. Apparently there has been some damage done and it needs to be sorted out. Over 3500 tourists are waiting to leave so there is going to be some chaos for a few days yet getting things underway.
On a positive side  the holidays of both andypoole and exco look set to continue and they will have a ball.


----------



## andypoole (Dec 2, 2008)

woohoo - I like the sound of that


----------



## beanb41 (Dec 3, 2008)

International Aircraft are now flying out of Bangkok International Airport. It will be a couple of days before things are back to normal. The damage caused by the protesters was less than first envisaged


----------

